# New in Cornwall



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,
We've been caravanning for years, but always secretly hankered after a motorhome. As our savings weren't doing too well, Halifax suggested we re-invest them. So we did - in a 2005 Lunar Roadstar 780! (Probably NOT quite what they had in mind!!)

I can't help feeling that a 26ft motorhome is a bit on the large side for wild camping?? Is anyone else doing it in that size of motorhome? (WILD CAMPING, I mean, NOT anything else!)

We're not planning to do much wild camping in Cornwall; Scotland is where we hope to be heading next autumn. After having been attacked by a passing tractor today, we feel a bit wary of our narrow Cornish roads!


----------



## vwalan (Oct 7, 2010)

hi hello and welcome . i use a mazda bongo when home here in cornwall. yes yours is a bit big for sneaking around . but i do drive 40ft artics around the county so its possible . mine is only 10mtrs but is still a bit big for down here . thats why i got the bongo. best head abroad in autumn get away from the cold . . where are you down here . its growing the numbers of us downhere . i,m in roche so if you are passing call in . most in roche know where i am cant miss my truck anyway. cheers alan.


----------



## maingate (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to the site,

If you go to Roche, there are usually a couple of police cars outside Alan`s house, you cannot miss it.

I wild in a 27 feet long van. It is surprising where you can get to in one.... Why wait until next Autumn, what about this Autumn?

I invested when the Stock Market was rock bottom. I bought my van and have withdrawn a bit more now and again and I still have a lot more than I invested. Timing is everything.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 7, 2010)

and many a true word said in jest. i very often do have them here ,they call in for a coffee . i actually get on very well with our local constabulary .used to do police recocvery work and have been known to accompany bailiffs to uplift items for them. you never know we may have vosa and dvla here as well having a conferance on our next project. best to have them on my side .hee  hee.  but if anyone ever needs a place to park always get in touch can normally accomodate at least one camper here. 
cheers alan.


----------



## walter senior (Oct 8, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi hello and welcome . i use a mazda bongo when home here in cornwall. yes yours is a bit big for sneaking around . but i do drive 40ft artics around the county so its possible . mine is only 10mtrs but is still a bit big for down here . thats why i got the bongo. best head abroad in autumn get away from the cold . . where are you down here . its growing the numbers of us downhere . i,m in roche so if you are passing call in . most in roche know where i am cant miss my truck anyway. cheers alan.


 
Hi. vwalan.i know Roche i used to work at driniek fo the china clay company my boss came from roche he was called david if i found his full name you might know him.thanks a lot. walter.


----------



## walter senior (Oct 8, 2010)

*you can stop at mine*



kernowprickles said:


> Hi,
> We've been caravanning for years, but always secretly hankered after a motorhome. As our savings weren't doing too well, Halifax suggested we re-invest them. So we did - in a 2005 Lunar Roadstar 780! (Probably NOT quite what they had in mind!!)
> 
> I can't help feeling that a 26ft motorhome is a bit on the large side for wild camping?? Is anyone else doing it in that size of motorhome? (WILD CAMPING, I mean, NOT anything else!)
> ...


 
if you need some weir to stop you can stop here for a night or two when you come up scotland and that goes for any club member regards. Walter.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone, nice to meet you all! 

The reason why we can't take off anywhere far from home is that I'm waiting for a second cataract operation, which could be any time from the end of October to the New Year. I've just had the first one done, and have ended up with one longsighted eye, and one very shortsighted one. And I can't drive for six weeks! Not that I plan to do the majority of the driving - I'll leave that to my husband, especially if it is on a road with trees, as I'm not used to thinking about the height of the vehicle. (He IS, he used to drive buses!)

We plan to do a mixture of wild camping and campsites.  I'm not surpised by some of the comments about C&CC sites; we have always found the Caravan club wardens much more friendly and helpful. 

Alan, one day we hope to meet you! We live in Camborne, so not too far away!


----------



## vwalan (Oct 8, 2010)

hi walter .i used to use drinnick to buy my bearings when i had the garage , best stock and prices you could find .all gone now . had just about every bearing ever made i should think. and sold to the public if you knew about them. f your down pop in. what with drinick and charlestown engineering .get anything done down here at one time. all gone ,or not available to the public. you possibly remember when eclp were running all their transits etc on lpg . back in the 70,s and 80,s . some think its all a new idea. have a good weekend cheers alan.


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 9, 2010)

kernowprickles said:


> Thanks everyone, nice to meet you all!
> 
> The reason why we can't take off anywhere far from home is that I'm waiting for a second cataract operation, which could be any time from the end of October to the New Year. I've just had the first one done, and have ended up with one longsighted eye, and one very shortsighted one. And I can't drive for six weeks! Not that I plan to do the majority of the driving - I'll leave that to my husband, especially if it is on a road with trees, as I'm not used to thinking about the height of the vehicle. (He IS, he used to drive buses!)
> 
> ...




Nice of you guys to join us. We live even closer to you than Alan, except that Alan is an encylopedia of knowledge. We are from Porthtowan, between Portreath and Chapelport. I am as bad as you, I have fun scrapping the topside of our MH with branches. Hope all goes well with the eyesight job.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Walter and a warm welcome to "WildCamping".


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 11, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> Nice of you guys to join us. We live even closer to you than Alan, except that Alan is an encylopedia of knowledge. We are from Porthtowan, between Portreath and Chapelport. I am as bad as you, I have fun scrapping the topside of our MH with branches. Hope all goes well with the eyesight job.


 
You ARE closer, practically just down the road! Do you do much wild camping in Cornwall, and what do you do it in??

Got an appointment on Oct 22nd to check on the op they've just done, then hopefully I'll be back on the list again for the other one. 

Everything is against us at the moment for going out; we are waiting for a replacement door mirror that a marauding tractor scat for us, which will hopefully come by Tuesday. We're supposed to be taking the grandchildren to a rally at Monkey Tree at the weekend, so it had better come!! (With the British Caravanners section of the Caravanning and Camping Club.)

Cheers,

Mary


----------



## fishy & Nina (Oct 11, 2010)

kernowprickles said:


> Hi,
> We've been caravanning for years, but always secretly hankered after a motorhome. As our savings weren't doing too well, Halifax suggested we re-invest them. So we did - in a 2005 Lunar Roadstar 780! (Probably NOT quite what they had in mind!!)
> 
> I can't help feeling that a 26ft motorhome is a bit on the large side for wild camping?? Is anyone else doing it in that size of motorhome? (WILD CAMPING, I mean, NOT anything else!)
> ...


 
Welcome!
We live in Launceston and my mother lives in Ponsanooth.
We have a 26' van and find exploring all types of roads interesting (!?).  Having said that, we do head away from Cornwall in the summer - too many tourists......... Scotland is great - we spent 4 months in Orkney and Shetland this year and never went near a site.  Wildcamping is far easier up there and, if you want to be sociable, you can make a lot of new friends (locals and motorhomers).
Last year we spent travelling around Scandinavia.  Some of the roads are no more than compressed dirt tracks but fantastic for getting away from it all.
I guess the upshot is that a 26' van is not a problem when wildcamping, you just may have to be slightly more choosy when it comes to parking up than if you had a smaller one.
Enjoy your travels and hope that the op goes well!


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome to all the Cornish Clan to Wildcamping. we travel to Asia for the British winter Jan to Apr and for the British summer we go to Spain from May to Sept. My first year in England, 2005, we did all of Cornwall along the coastline. Beutiful country.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 12, 2010)

walter senior said:


> if you need some weir to stop you can stop here for a night or two when you come up scotland and that goes for any club member regards. Walter.


 
Hi - Might take you up sometime on that - thanks. Can you send me a PM with your location.

Thanks


----------

